# 4 Tuesday !



## sawhorseray (Apr 19, 2022)

The light turned yellow, just in front of him.
He did the right thing and stopped at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection.
The tailgating woman behind him was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection.
As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer.
The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.
He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed and placed in a holding cell.
After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door.
She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
He said, ''I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, giving the guy in front of you the finger and cursing at him.I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' licence plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally ......

I assumed you had stolen the car.'


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2022)

Started great, ended great...thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2022)

Ray, good ones !


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 19, 2022)

I saw.one the other day, glass half full:

But to an engineer, 50%air and 50% liquid, glass is full?


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks a bunch Ray.  I enjoyed them all.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 19, 2022)

Always a welcomed levity to my week!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 20, 2022)

Good ones Ray.  Gotta make me one of those leg cutters.  LOL.
Gsry


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 20, 2022)

Great ones again Ray.  Still like the first one best, assumed she stole the car, lol.  Great way to start this day.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you sir for the chuckles! 
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Apr 20, 2022)

Good ones Ray. I couldn't stop laughing at Halloween in Florida.

Rob


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 20, 2022)

Hilarious as always, Ray...


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2022)

Good ones again Ray .


----------



## Lant-ern (Jul 13, 2022)

Ray thanks .You are on a roll.....


----------



## tbern (Jul 13, 2022)

Enjoyed them all, thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2022)

Those are kind of old, but thanks for the likes, and keep your eyes peeled. I try to post a few at least once a week, sometimes twice, got a ton of 'em. I try to keep things fairly clean and non-political, which ain't always easy. RAY


----------

